# SteelSeries SteelSound 5H v2



## Frederik S (Nov 13, 2006)

The SteelSound 5H v2 is a headset designed with gamers in mind. SteelSeries' first headset was called the SteelSound 5H, today we test the second version. The new version features even better padding than the old one, to make it more comfortable. Besides that the internal connections were reworked for increased durability, which was a problem with the old version.

*Show full review*


----------



## Jodiuh (Nov 28, 2006)

Have you heard Sennhesier 580/600/650 through a proper amp PIMETA/PPA? I'm extremely curious to know how this would compare to a more audiophile geared component selection.

FWIW, I use the Beyerdynamic DT770-250's w/ a Zalman clip on mic for my BF2142 excursions.


----------



## Protius (Nov 28, 2006)

great review, lookin at gettin some headphones myself, will look into these


----------



## 65tweet (Nov 29, 2006)

I purchased a set a few days ago will have it hopefully by Friday or Saturday. I spent the extra $10 and got the USB version. For $25 dollars I don’t think I’ll have anything to complain about.


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 29, 2006)

The SteelSound 5H's soundquality can in no way be compared to that of high end headphones  such as the Sennheiser HD555 and so forth.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2006)

Sennhesier HD465 is a good pair of headphones BUT can have problems with treble at high volume sometimes to my experience. I would buy the next class up its 20 dollars more at my local compusa so I'm guessing that difference would be almost the same on the Internet.


----------



## 65tweet (Nov 30, 2006)

Just got mine today and for the price I paid ($25) they’re OK. I must say the drivers suck and in no way will I ever use them again. The first thing I noticed is when I click on something instead of hearing the familiar click sound it was more like static.  In fact that is the best way to describe all the sounds you hear no matter how I adjusted the settings. The only reason I tried them in the first place is because there isn’t much bass and my sound card drivers wont see the USB headset. The microphone volume went down and the quality went to crap too. Just stick with the default windows drivers the quality will be fine. I can stick use default windows drivers and live with the lower bass for now. I’m sure I will be able to fix the bass issue with little effort. 

Because of the large vent holes on the sides they aren’t very good at keeping outside noises out and people around you can clearly hear what you are listening to. I don’t know how these would work in a noisy environment but for home use they would be fine unless you are near say a loud TV.

This is also the first headset with a microphone I have owned so this next small issue may be common or just a USB thing. There is a switch for the Mic and when you turn it on, it is always on, even with the supplied driver. That may be why they drop the volume down, I don’t know. I just find it weird because my webcam has a mic and it only works when a program tells it to.

All in all though the headphones seem good but I’d just go with the regular set rather than pay $10 more for USB unless you don’t have the Mic port to spare. The only difference between the two models is the USB one has an adapter with it.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Nov 30, 2006)

when they are down to 20$ like they were on buy.com, they are killer

the pull out mic is so swank i can't handle it, and the cabling is sweet too


----------



## vexen (Feb 12, 2008)

i have these and switched to Sennheisers HD555.

the HD555 are MUCH better with in-game positionnal, the 5H do not even come close. 

i tough it was my soundcard (X-Fi Xtreme Gamer), but i was wrong. 

i can not recommend these headphones (anymore) when you can find night and day difference for ~$20.


----------

